# sorrisos de cantos da boca



## helsinki

Bom dia (em Inglaterra)

O que é que é um 'sorriso de cantos da boca'? 
Imagino que é um sorriso bem grande, talvez com dentes e talvez um sorriso falso?

O contexto é políticos que "fazem seu 'mea culpa' com sorrisos de cantos da boca" ("como se fosse uma leva travessura sem maiores conseqüências..")

... they offer their 'mea culpa' with a grin (as if it were only a small prank without serious consequences.)

obrigada

hel


----------



## Tapioca

A forma em que escutei essa expressao eh "sorriso de canto de boca". Mas pra ser sincero estou em duvida quanto ao significado: nao sei se eh um sorriso ironico ou sem graca.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Hmmm... Ao meu ver, _sorriso de canto de boca _é um sorriso *discreto*, não necessariamente irônica ou sem graça.


----------



## Vanda

A idéia que a expressão me traz é a de um sorriso irônico.


----------



## olivinha

Maybe a smirk?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Concordo com a Vanda. Sobretudo se nos ativermos ao contexto dado (sorriso de políticos). Pela frase, parece ser que se trata de uma malícia, como se estivessem (os políticos) mentindo sobre a "mea culpa" que acabaram de oferecer.

Em um contexto geral, quando leio a expressão "sorriso de canto de(a) boca", lembro-me da Monalisa ....

Saudações.


----------



## nbr

I agree that it is an ironical smile. When we're in a social situation and somebody says or does something stupid, we will give a "sorriso de canto de boca", a forbidden and hidden smile. In this case, as Ricardo Tavares said, politicians apologize but smile as saying "these fools do believe that I am apologizing, but I'm not. All for the politics"


----------



## Leandro

I agree with Olivinha, I'd say a "smirk".


----------



## helsinki

Muito obrigada a todos. 
Muito útil e bem explicado como de costume
h


----------



## Lusitania

Hel,

Aqui deste lado não temos sorrisos desses, apenas sorrisos de orelha a orelha que é de muitaaaaaaa satistação.

Beijinhos


----------



## olivinha

Será porque os políticos portugueses têm menos “mea culpa” que os brasileiros.  
O


----------



## Lusitania

Olivinha, 

Eu não falei na frequência do sorriso de orelha a orelha  ele existe, mas enfim..


----------



## Vanda

O que faz a gente lembrar o sorriso amarelo = sorriso forçado, contrafeito; riso amarelo.


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, sorriso amarelo temos muitos por aqui  utilizamos a expressão.


----------



## ana lacerda

Vanda said:


> O que faz a gente lembrar o sorriso amarelo = sorriso forçado, contrafeito; riso amarelo.


 
Concordo perfeitamente. Todos os dias se vêm uns quantos....para mim é chamado de: sorriso social. Só para ser "agradável".


----------



## nbr

Acho que o thread está se desviando.
Sorriso de canto de boca é diferente de sorriso amarelo!!
Só para ficar claro:
- Sorriso de canto de boca é um sorriso com vontade, mas proibido, que se dá escondido, é um regozijo privado.
- Sorriso amarelo é um sorriso sem graça, cheio de embaraço, público e sem regozijo.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Esperando não adicionar mais confusão, no jogo de cartas "Truco" sorrir com o canto da boca é um sinal, um código para avisar ao parceiro que tenho alguma das 4 cartas com mais valor do jogo.


----------

